# Who Wants to be Discuss Cooking's Virtual Golden Chef?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2007)

We will call our contest winner the Virtual Golden Chef as Iron Chef is already a title owned by Food Network. But the concept is the same.

Here's how it works:
Those who answer the accompanying poll agree to participate as either a cooking contestant, or judge. February 15 will be the cutoff date for entering in either category.

*Our first Theme ingrediant is (drum roll please) Rolled Oats!*

*Judges:*
Will be responsible for critiqueing recipes, ingredients, technuque, use of the theme ingredient, and presentation of the cook's various presentations. Each dish must make use of the theme ingrediant.
Points will be totaled as follows:
10 points for presentation
10 points for best use of the theme ingredient
5 points for organization of ingredient list
10 points for technique description
10 points for creativity
10 points for originality
Total points available = 55.

*Cooks:*
Are required to present at least 1 main dish, with 2 sides and a desert.  
Will use theme ingrediant to the best of their ability
Will limit themselves to $25.00 U.S. for the purchase of ingrediants
Maximum cooking time = 2 hrs.

*Submissions:*
Must be entered by March 3, 2007 and will include:
Pictures of each plated food, preferably from multiple angles
The work area
List of ingrediants for each item presented
Detailed cooking technique for each item presented
Description of flavor as best as you can.

The honor system will be used for this contest.  

Ok, that's it.  Thanks for participating and good luck.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ironchef (Jan 31, 2007)

I love it! Over forty views and only one response, and it's not even for a contestant. 
GW starts two threads trying to stir up interest in cooking, something that has been serverly lacking lately, and everyone wants to be a spectator not a participator. 

C'mon people, this is a COOKING site! People will discuss all day what makes or does not make a gourmand, what kind of electric vegetable peeler to buy, and movie lines, but when it comes a time to actually SHOW what you can do, show your love for cooking and creativity, show that you're not just watching the Food Network and then paraphrasing an idea from there, no one wants to step up to the plate?? Does no one have confidence in their ability??

I'm in if there's someone who is going to give me a challenge, or even if it isn't because it's all in fun. But, I'm not wasting my time if the people judging aren't going to know what the **** I'm making anyway either. 

Yes, I know I'm being harsh, and somewhat of an ***, but I'm a little peeved that a forum that is supposed to filled with those who perpetuate the love for cooking, in actuality has very little members that do so.


----------



## QSis (Jan 31, 2007)

Whoa, ironchef!

I don't know about everyone else, but my interest in cooking is the same as a fun hobby, that I dabble in, mostly on weekends.  I am not a professional, I don't want to be a professional, don't know or care what a "gourmand" is, and sure as heck don't need to put any stress on my fun interest.

I am a competitive barbecuer, and have done well, even beating pros like you.

But I have zero interest in a virtual competition.  Sorry that's not okay with you.

Lee


----------



## GB (Jan 31, 2007)

IC I think you need to give everyone a little slack. Not everyones level of interest is the same as yours. Not everyone has time to do these things. Not everyone is creative. Not everyone likes to come up with recipes. Lots of people only know or want to know how to follow a recipe, not come up with their own.


----------



## lulu (Jan 31, 2007)

I am guessing the  "metal"chef thing is a US cultural reference, I read Goodweed's post and gathered that, but otherwise I am in the dark!  I think its a good idea, and will follow and applaud, but like QSis have no desire to be competitive, nor the audacity to pretend to have the skill to judge another's plate of food.  I certainly do enjoy posting about cooking, and food, and eating:  it's how I came here, I am sure we all got here that way!  But I made friends and talk about other stuff too.  Be grateful for gourmands and gourmets: they keep restaurants/food producers of all standards open and chefs employed, lol.  I am sorry that the slowness to step forward frustrates you Ironchef, but I am sure some one will take the challenge though.  Having read many of your posts they will be hard pushed to better a plate you put forward!  

Goodweed, although I don't know the idea this is based on its seems like a good idea, thanks for thinking it out.  I will watch the competition with interest.


----------



## college_cook (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I AM interested in competing, more to challeneg myself than anything else, but I guarantee that if I participate in Battle: Rolled Oats, you'll just be getting 4 variations of oatmeal, and I don't anyone really wants that.  I'd definitely like to participate in the future though, and I am pretty curious to see what comes out of Battle: Rolled Oats.


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2007)

IC, I'm not a competitor, but even if I were, you seriously outrank me! I look to your recipes for the "wow" factor! 

I'd like to see you be the overall judge, actually. Kind of like the Tom Colicchio of our group.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry IC, have great respect for you but do not need to be chided because I  choose not to play.

Right now between work and home have little time for anything, let alone trying to come up a recipe for an ingredient I almost never use.

And quite frankly an ingredient that does not tittilate my interest, at least at the moment.

I state that, but do not feel I had to. 

This is a site where people are free to expostulate, express their opinions, and generally talk about cooking matters.

I prefer the cooking topics, but others may opt for the other forums.

Goodweed, God bless, always a great poster, is trying to get something going that could be quite interesting and fun.  And it may be to the members, and then again, maybe not.

It could be that the concept, or the choice of food, needs a bit of refining, or maybe not.

Heck Goodweed, go for it.  

This forum is about as democratic as anyone I have seen.  

It is largely defined by its members desires, with a wee bit of prodding by the administrators and moderators.

But if folks just do not want to jump into a game, well, that is the way the it is.

Sorry.  But it is great to have you here.


----------



## Harborwitch (Jan 31, 2007)

Shucks, being unemployed I've got time - hmmmmmmm, oatmeal?  Okay.

Does that 25.00 count what we have in our pantries, freezers, etc. or must we limit ourselves to 25.00 worth of ingredients total??????


----------



## Silver (Jan 31, 2007)

Now, I'm aware that I won't be competition for anyone (especially IC), I don't have fancy plates for fancy presentations and I sure as heck don't know what I'm doing, but I'm in it for the good times and the challenge.  I personally want to _challenge_ my creativity (or lack thereof).

I'm sure I'll come up with something, and at the very least, I'll have to eat it!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 31, 2007)

I *loved* this idea when I first saw it, especially since the ingredient was Rolled Oats - nothing fancy or expensive.

I thought it would catch the attention of others and I would have followed the responses with *great* interest.

I personally use oats in many forms in my cooking but could never meet the requirements for this contest


> Cooks:
> Are required to present at least 1 main dish, with 2 sides and a desert.
> Will use theme ingrediant to the best of their ability
> Will limit themselves to $25.00 U.S. for the purchase of ingrediants
> Maximum cooking time = 2 hrs.



I think this is a *great* idea and hope you all can drum up more interest and participation. 

Perhaps you would get greater participation if you allowed the contestants to chose between main dish, sides and deserts and submit their recipe for a particular category.  You could then pick the winner(s) within each category, with a special mention for the contestant who was skillfull enough to submit a winning entry in all categories.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 31, 2007)

I would like to participate as a contestant.  And believe me, I haven't really used rolled oats all that much.  But then again, that's why I chose it as an ingrediant.  I'd like to challenge myslef to come up with some really good things with such a ho-hum ingredient.  And I think I can do it.  

What I want to know is, if I'm not a judge, is it right for me to be a contestant?  If so, then I'm in.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Jan 31, 2007)

How about a maybe? If I can get my husband interested, I think it would be a fun thing to do some time in the future. (He and I work as a team.) 
Thing being, I've got this retirement party looking at me February 10, and by the time that's over with, I'm going to be worn out.


----------



## Silver (Jan 31, 2007)

Constance, you have nearly a month afterwards to get your submissions in!  I say go for it!

To clarify the ingredient - are we limited to rolled oats or oats in general (eg. steel cut)?


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 1, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I'm in if there's someone who is going to give me a challenge, or even if it isn't because it's all in fun. But, I'm not wasting my time if the people judging aren't going to know what the **** I'm making anyway either.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm being harsh, and somewhat of an ***, but I'm a little peeved that a forum that is supposed to filled with those who perpetuate the love for cooking, in actuality has very little members that do so.


Ironchef, I would certainly be one of those who would make an unsatisfactory judge from your perspective because I probably would not "know what the **** I'm [you're] making anyway." 

As for the second paragraph quoted above, if I do not live up to your idea of the type of people with which this forum should be filled, I trust you will not allow that to diminish your enjoyment. I assure you that I will try not to let it affect mine.  I might even decide to make a submission although my food would be very plain compared to yours.

I am being a bit harsh as well but I suspect there will be quite a few members and visitors that will be less discouraged to see that your views are not unanimous within the community.  It is certainly possible to love food and cooking and use this forum to enhance one's knowledge and skills without living up to the expectations you seem to be hinting at.

Good luck to all in the contest.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2007)

Silver said:
			
		

> Constance, you have nearly a month afterwards to get your submissions in! I say go for it!
> 
> To clarify the ingredient - are we limited to rolled oats or oats in general (eg. steel cut)?


 
I believe Oats in General would be acceptable.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2007)

Let me do a bit of translating here.  After reading the many posts and sometimes seeing ruffled feathers, it is my position that this is what is being said by IC.  He is frustrated that so few are jumping at the chance to participate.  That is all.  

From one view, I understand as I am passionate about cooking and would love to see a host of people accept the challenge.  This isn't a contest where anybody loses.  It's one that challenges everyone to try to increase thier cooking skills, and gives us a benchmark with which to gauge those skills.  I want to participate, to find out where my strengths and weakneses lie.  And should I do well, that will be something to crow about.  And I like crowing. 

On the other hand, there are a good many people on this site who just want to learn to cook, or to find out what knife is best for a certain chore, or how to use their new SS cookware without food sticking to it like glue.  

There are also people who are here to enjoy the comraderie, or who just need a recipe for KFC-style fried chicken.

To be sure, we wear many hats around here, and have skills from just barely knowing how to boil and egg, to preparing 4-star quality preperations, and everything in between.

So whether you want to participate in this contest, or judge, or just watch, or even, you don't want anything to do with it, it's all good.  This is a great site full of great people.  To be sure, I believe IC will blow me out of the water with his experience.  But then again, I'm a very creative and inventive person.  And I understand the physics, the science, and the artistry of cooking.  I have some tools, and can improvise if I don't have exactly the tools I need.  So I might just have some suprizes for anyone who competes against me.  I'm not a 4-star chef.  But then again, do I really need to be?  I'm not aplying for a job here, just trying to have a bit of fun by challenging myself.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

I`d love to have a go (I`m always game for a laugh) but I haven`t Quite worked out how to post pictures and stuff and my write-ups are lousy at the best of times.
though I could probably be a reasonably average contender in real-time, I lack the skills to present it here in any acceptable way, also I`m only a cook not a chef and I`m in the UK too.

I think I`ll sit this one out and watch


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautifully said, Goodweed!

YT - anytime you have a photo, send it to one of us and we'll help you post it. You should still consider doing this! I'd like to see what rolled oats would do when coming from the UK.


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> GW, again I love your concept/idea, but a thought, perhaps, oats as a main ingredient is a toughy. How about, go with a more widely used ingredient.



I think that's why it's a challenge, mish


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

OK, count me in, I`m game for a giggle 



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> YT - anytime you have a photo, send it to one of us and we'll help you post it. You should still consider doing this! I'd like to see what rolled oats would do when coming from the UK.



that Kinda swung it for me, as I haven`t got a Clue what I`m doing with this pootah at the mo, so I`ll be gratefull of any help in that respect

I am curious though, does Every dish require the Oats?
the side dishes and such, I`m cool with that also if it does 

and 25 dollars is What in UK money?






(I just Know I`m going to regret this) *Sigh*


----------



## lulu (Feb 1, 2007)

Today, 12 pounds 70 pence I think YT....

doing some banking today...


----------



## mish (Feb 1, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> I think that's why it's a challenge, mish


 
IMO, the 'challange' should be 'do-able', with an ingredient that is commonly used.


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2007)

Oats are very doable Mish. They can be used in main dishes, desserts, all sorts of things. They are a very workable food item as they can be used in so many different things.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

I`ve no problem with Oats anymore than I would with Rice or potatoes (although spuds don`t lend themselves towards dessert quite as easily)


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to agree with Unt Dot's thoughts on the subject . I can't do it for several reasons, one of which is that I don't know how to send pictures, another is that I am the least competitive person you know, and I am just not that creative. Will look on with interest if it does get going.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dude! neither am I competative or know how to do the pictures thingy, BUT...
1) it`s fun just to play the game win or lose
2) the staff here will help us out with the pictures stuff

I don`t care if I get laughed outa town, it will be Fun to play


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 1, 2007)

would be a good way to sew your oats...


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

Naaah man, I wouldn`t wanna get Stitched-up :P

see: Stitched up - BonsaiWIKI by bonsaiTALK


----------



## Lynan (Feb 1, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> would be a good way to sew your oats...


 
    Wild ones Tatt?? lolol

Im gonna consider doing this. Being of good Scottish stock how could I not?


----------



## Silver (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't see this as being about the competition against others as much as challenging yourself to be the best you can be.  I try to do this in my life as much as possible as it is.  I'm constantly getting criticized for getting in over my head for doing things like signing up for triathlons beyond my ability, getting an education in a school full of people much smarter than me, or signing up for online cooking contests against professional chefs!  I don't care about winning or being better than others.  It's about doing the best I can and achieving more than I ever thought possible.

If I can't challenge myself to be better than what people expect of me, then I might as well give up now.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow!  Suddenly this thing is comming to life.  But I still don't see the poll showing who wants to try this challenge.  Maybe all who have agreed to participate will vote.  And mods, the poll used to show who answered, at least on the first day the poll was up.  Does it still do that?  If so, then we would know who the contestants and judges are.  If not, then please, everyone who wants to participate, as a judge, or contestant, please give a simple post with how you want to participate, as in either judge or contestant.

 Examples:  Goodweed of the North - Cooking Contestant

               Googly Moogly - Judge

               Miss Piggy - Judge

               Sour Grapes - Cooking Contestant

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Feb 1, 2007)

I mentioned the contest to Kim (DH) last night, and he said, "Go for it". Thing being, I'm just not too thrilled with the main ingredient. 

Could I ask for more information as to what is involved in being a judge? Am I correct in assuming that we would prepare each recipe submitted? I think we would need a universal form to fill out, giving points to each area, such as appearance, taste, clarity of recipe, ease of preparation, availability of ingredients, etc.

Another question, about the spending limit. Is that $25 per person?


----------



## The Z (Feb 1, 2007)

The only problem I see with being a judge is that you'd have to imagine how the ingredients would taste together based on a written recipe and a photograph.  Some of us may have such sophisticated palates that we could do such a thing. But I don't think I could do such a thing.  I usually have an idea when I look at recipes, but the finished product is always different... because technique is part of the art of cooking.

I'm not poo-poo'ing the idea or anything.  I just want to do the tasting in person.  Bring all creations to Las Vegas and I'll be stoked to be a judge!


----------



## amber (Feb 1, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Wow!  Suddenly this thing is comming to life.  But I still don't see the poll showing who wants to try this challenge.  Maybe all who have agreed to participate will vote.  And mods, the poll used to show who answered, at least on the first day the poll was up.  Does it still do that?  If so, then we would know who the contestants and judges are.  If not, then please, everyone who wants to participate, as a judge, or contestant, please give a simple post with how you want to participate, as in either judge or contestant.
> 
> Examples:  Goodweed of the North - Cooking Contestant
> 
> ...



Maybe you could reduce the poll to just a few questions such as;

I would like to participate as a chef
I would like to participate as a judge
I would like to participate in the future

Just a thought, because it really does not matter if people "do not" want to participate right?


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

The Z said:
			
		

> The only problem I see with being a judge is that you'd have to imagine how the ingredients would taste together based on a written recipe and a photograph.  Some of us may have such sophisticated palates that we could do such a thing. But I don't think I could do such a thing.  I usually have an idea when I look at recipes, but the finished product is always different... because technique is part of the art of cooking.



That is where everyone's creative writing comes into play. That, and photos would do quite well, I think.  Just so long as everyone signs the waiver that says that everything in the photo is indeed, edible food, and not Elmer's glue with red food coloring masquerading as pomegranate syrup.

Maybe I'd like to be a judge.


----------



## Silver (Feb 1, 2007)

The Z said:
			
		

> The only problem I see with being a judge is that you'd have to imagine how the ingredients would taste together based on a written recipe and a photograph.  Some of us may have such sophisticated palates that we could do such a thing. But I don't think I could do such a thing.  I usually have an idea when I look at recipes, but the finished product is always different... because technique is part of the art of cooking.
> 
> I'm not poo-poo'ing the idea or anything.  I just want to do the tasting in person.  Bring all creations to Las Vegas and I'll be stoked to be a judge!



Note, too, that there is nothing re "taste" in the judging scheme from the first post in this thread.  I think GW specifically chose the judging scheme to account for the fact that taste does not come into play.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I mentioned the contest to Kim (DH) last night, and he said, "Go for it". Thing being, I'm just not too thrilled with the main ingredient.
> 
> Could I ask for more information as to what is involved in being a judge? Am I correct in assuming that we would prepare each recipe submitted? I think we would need a universal form to fill out, giving points to each area, such as appearance, taste, clarity of recipe, ease of preparation, availability of ingredients, etc.
> 
> Another question, about the spending limit. Is that $25 per person?


 
That is $25 per entry.  And as for the points, please see the first post in this thread.  It explains the point system used for this contest.

As a judge, you would be expected to cretique each criteria based on your own knowledge.  Of course, taste, smell, and texture couldn't be judged unless you have that amazing knack of being able to put together items in your mind, based on past experience, and extrapolating from that experience to imagine what the item would taste like.

I am fortunate to be able to do that fairly well.  But sometimes I find that I misjudged and have come up with something unexpected.  That is why taste, texture, and aroma are not judged.  It is up to the cook/chef who prepared the food to self-critique and learn from the experience.  

The winner of the competition will be judged on the listed criteria.

I hope that answers your questions.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

P.S.  For those who are worried that they can't come up with ideas for rolled or steel-cut oats, I'll give you some of the more common ideas already found in most house-holds:
No-bake cookies
Flavored oatmeal
Crisp toppings for things like apple crisp
Granola
Pancakes
Waffles
Coatings for fried foods (usually mixed with something else)
muffins
breads
soups

And those are just a few of the many available ideas.   Now, I've probably already given away too many secrets so I'm going away now.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2007)

i sure hope sour grapes wins. his sarcasm is really funny, and doesn't always try to serve a pancake course with every meal, like that other contestant.
i heard the other guy tried to _foam_ pancake batter. sheesh!

and i heard his crock pot chicken soup is thickened with carpet fibers...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i sure hope sour grapes wins. his sarcasm is really funny, and doesn't always try to serve a pancake course with every meal, like that other contestant.
> i heard the other guy tried to _foam_ pancake batter. sheesh!
> 
> and i heard his crock pot chicken soup is thickened with carpet fibers...


 
BT's talkin' smack.  I don't see his famous "dirty sock soup" in the running for any prizes.  They tell me it smells like pop corn. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 2, 2007)

hmmmm you can only choose one to vote for...  I don't have time now to participate, altho I might very well like to do so in the future, but there's no slot for that, and... I might want at different times to be both contestant and judge....  but you can only check one.

so I checked none...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> hmmmm you can only choose one to vote for... I don't have time now to participate, altho I might very well like to do so in the future, but there's no slot for that, and... I might want at different times to be both contestant and judge.... but you can only check one.
> 
> so I checked none...


 
I don't know how to set up the poll as well as others.  but we'll get it down.  And it's ok.  There will be more of these contests. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 2, 2007)

*Two more questions*

Would you be allowed to presoak groats or steel cut oats before the beginning of the two hour limit?  I assume the answer to that would also apply to beans.  What about marinades?
Under *Judges* in the first post of this thread, what does "organization of ingredients list" mean?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Would you be allowed to presoak groats or steel cut oats before the beginning of the two hour limit? I assume the answer to that would also apply to beans. What about marinades?
> Under *Judges* in the first post of this thread, what does "organization of ingredients list" mean?


Since beans, steel-cut oats, and such would require an absurd amount of cooking time, I would say that pre-soaking would be ok. 

Organization of ingredients is just that. When I'm working on an phone installation, I create a document of required parts, methods, vendors, supplies, and any documentation that I might need to put the sytem together and make it work. Escpecially important is a list of users, their location, phone type, and the features they expect to use. This allows me to work in an organized manner. 

Proper organization of ingredients will facilitate ease of navigation between the various courses, and allow the cook to access needed information pertaining to the coarse being prepared. What I think the judges would look for is an intelligent layout of ingredients, technique, etc.

Oh, and beans will cook from dry to soft in about 80 minutes, leaving an additional 40 minutes for any flavorings to infuse the beans.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North.


----------



## amber (Feb 2, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I don't know how to set up the poll as well as others.  but we'll get it down.  And it's ok.  There will be more of these contests.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North



I made a suggestion previously in this thread


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 3, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> I made a suggestion previously in this thread



Yep, ya did, a a good suggestion it was.  But I don't know how to go in after the poll is already in place and remove the extra baggage, as it were.  If you know how, then by all means, remove the "I won't do it" choices.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 3, 2007)

Goodweed said:
			
		

> Oh, and beans will cook from dry to soft in about 80 minutes, leaving an additional 40 minutes for any flavorings to infuse the beans.


 Reading my original question I see that it might seem I was asking about marinating beans and your reply above would be a very polite and diplomatic answer to that question.  Actually thinking about overnight soaks for grains and legumes made me wonder if overnight marinades for meats would be allowed.  Sorry for the extremely poor wording.


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Proper organization of ingredients will facilitate ease of navigation between the various courses, and allow the cook to access needed information pertaining to the coarse being prepared. What I think the judges would look for is an intelligent layout of ingredients, technique, etc.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North.



When explained like that, I'm not a big fan of this particular judging category as it assumes that the cook is a "method" cook (is that a term?) as opposed to a "feel" cook, unless of course you're speaking of the way a kitchen is laid out.  

It just seems like something that can skew the judging in what I consider to be an irrelevant way.  On that note, however, I'm willing to accede to your methods as...well...it's your contest and therefore your ideas.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 3, 2007)

SkilletLicker & Silver; It's my contest this time. I'm just trying to set up some ground rules based on my own ideas, and ideas from others who have commented. It seemed that we needed a moderator and no one else took the job. I hope that in the future, other people will step up with possible theme ingredients and help fine tune the rules for both judges and cooks.

I too tend to cook by "feel", rather than by using a recipe. But if I put down that I made baked beans and poured in maple syrup until it looked right, or made bread dough by putting just enough yeast in to make the bread dough rise, then the judges would have no quantitative references. 
I learned while writing my cookbooks that a cook has to be able to list, and quantify ingredients in order to pass along knowledge in the written word. 

It's true that one can show another person how to make bread dough by letting them watch and participate in the process, without ever using a recipe. That's how I taught my daughter to make soups, cookies, bread, etc. But with the written word, it's very difficult to describe the perfect feel of raw pie dough, or the smell of oregano. So, technique and quantities are what you teach. Then you invite the reader to experiment and to smell the oregano before adding it to a sauce.

Again, I'm all ears (actually all eyes) and would love to see comments on how to improve this contest. And when this first one is over, I hope others step up to the plate with me.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BigDog (Feb 3, 2007)

I see GW is our "chairman" . . . lol . . . . are you as nimble?

I said I'm game as a judge for future events, but I'd also be game to (co)being the "chairman" as well. They have the chairman; we have the Big Dog. LOL!

Is there any consideration for those that aren't quite as skilled/well versed as others in the kitchen? What I mean is a chef like IC and others here versus "the commoners" is like a pro sports team competing against a youth/church sports team.

I'll 'fess up now that I haven't read this entire topic, so sorry iuf I am rehashing covered territory.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 3, 2007)

BigDog said:
			
		

> I see GW is our "chairman" . . . lol . . . . are you as nimble?
> 
> I said I'm game as a judge for future events, but I'd also be game to (co)being the "chairman" as well. They have the chairman; we have the Big Dog. LOL!
> 
> ...



I'd love to have you along in any capacity.  And don't worry about not being as skilled a IC.  It's obvious that most of us don't have his level of experience or training.  But that's Ok.  The judges will understand as they are in the same boat.  But I caution the judges here as well.  Just because IC is obviously better trained, that doesn't mean that he should be handicapped in any way.  All entre's should be judged on there own merit.  And I think that one of the reasons we are doing this is to learn from each other, and from our own experiences.  And I think that IC can inspire me to become better with my presentations.  In fact, he already has.  I looked at some of his pictures just last night to teach me some presentation skills.  And I used the information to create last night's dinner.  It still wasn't as pretty as his, but it was definitely a step in the right direction, and tasted wonderful.

Maybe we should have multiple categories for differing levels of expertise.  But remember, a good bowl of chili can look every bit as good as duck confit with fresh rosemay piled into a perfect little circle with sauce drizzled onto the plate.  My adivise, cook what you know and learn to present it artfully.  But try to challenge yourself to go beyond what you usually do.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 6, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> SkilletLicker & Silver; It's my contest this time. I'm just trying to set up some ground rules based on my own ideas, and ideas from others who have commented. It seemed that we needed a moderator and no one else took the job. I hope that in the future, other people will step up with possible theme ingredients and help fine tune the rules for both judges and cooks.


 Goodweed, I appreciate your original idea and your sacrifice in taking on the moderation of the contest.  If you sensed any suggestion of criticism or sarcasm toward anything you've said, I assure you that none was intended. Thank you for clarifying that overnight soaks of grains or legumes are allowed.  The follow-up question regarding allowing meats to soak overnight in a marinade or covered with a dry rub was not answered clearly enough for my modest mind to grasp. Would you mind clarifying the point?  Of course, for my part at least, your decision will be acceded to without argument.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 6, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Goodweed, I appreciate your original idea and your sacrifice in taking on the moderation of the contest. If you sensed any suggestion of criticism or sarcasm toward anything you've said, I assure you that none was intended. Thank you for clarifying that overnight soaks of grains or legumes are allowed. The follow-up question regarding allowing meats to soak overnight in a marinade or covered with a dry rub was not answered clearly enough for my modest mind to grasp. Would you mind clarifying the point? Of course, for my part at least, your decision will be acceded to without argument.


 
Acidic marinades really don't do anything after about 30 minutes anyway.  If you search back far enough, there was quite a thread about marinades and how they create a barrier to liquid penetration by the outer protien layer tightening up in reaction to the acids in marinades.  So I don't believe that marinades should be done overnight.  On the other hand, brines will continually enter the meat or veggie until an equalibrium is reached between the brine solution and the meat.  So I think brines should be allowed.  Although, the same thing can be accomplished by pressure cooking and it takes a much shorter time.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Feb 6, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> My adivice, cook what you know and learn to present it artfully.  But try to challenge yourself to go beyond what you usually do.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



So well said!
I agree with you, GW - having IC around here will probably get folks to really push themselves further than they thought possible. Thanks, IC wherever you are!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 7, 2007)

Allright boys and girls.  I'm trying out new recipes and techniques in preperation for the Golden Chef Competition.  I'll be working with one of my sons.  Be ready.  Oh, and it's truly amazing what you can make with oats, when you think about it just a bit. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Well I AM interested in competing, more to challeneg myself than anything else, but I guarantee that if I participate in Battle: Rolled Oats, you'll just be getting 4 variations of oatmeal, and I don't anyone really wants that. I'd definitely like to participate in the future though, and I am pretty curious to see what comes out of Battle: Rolled Oats.


 
+1

We got another main ingrediant somewhere? Should I read the rest of the pages of this thread? I'm sure if the budget was upped to 50 beans and the rolled oats was changed to something else, I could come up with something nice. 

Key word, nice. Like many others I am not a pro. If I was, I'd have either my own resturant, TV show or combination of the two. LOL!!  

Oh, also, can we have a freebie rule added as well? "Fold" in some Monster Garage to this chef challenge.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 7, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> We got another main ingrediant somewhere? Should I read the rest of the pages of this thread? I'm sure if the budget was upped to 50 beans and the rolled oats was changed to something else, I could come up with something nice.
> 
> ...



Explain "freebie rule" young man.  And you would absolutely be amazed at what you can make with oatmeal.  Why, if you make it thick enough, you could sculpt it into a Porsche Turbo Carrera GT, or a suprisingly grainy elephant.  Plant the feet of the guy who didn't pay you back last week into a bucket of the stuff and threaten to make him swim in "oatmeal shoes", gasp!  Make it into a sculpture of Marylin Monroe and paint it with food coloring.  Or, pour a baot-load of the rolled oats into a tub, lay yourself face down in it to create an imprint, then carefully remove yourself so as not to disturn the imprint, let it dry and pour jello in it.  Voila!  You have a perfect semblance of yourself, made entirely out of jello.  You can even make oatmeal cookies with the stuff.  Boy do I wish I could laugh like Daffy Duck right now.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Silver (Feb 7, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> Can I just be a spectator? As you all can see, I'm not a really great cook LOL!
> Hugs,
> Pook



Neither am I, but what have I got to lose?

Also, Clutch, the key is the challenge...both budget and ingredient.  That's part of the fun!


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

Freebie rule - anything you would NORMALLY have on hand in the fridge, freezer, pantry or cabinets. I would say the main ingrediant would be a must buy (25 starting - rolled oats = what you can spend on the rest) than things like, say, an apple or up to (weight can be limited) a pound of ground beef or milk (which could be a large drain on the budget is some cases). 

I have a few ideas, but seeing as I just spent about $325 on groceries in the last 4 days, 55 on a sushi/sashimi knife set and am about to spend another 150-250 this coming up weekend on a Valentines Day weekend with my GF, I think buying rolled oats (even if I _wanted_ them) would be out of the question. LOL!

Maybe next time if the circumstances are right. *coughbettermainingrediantcough*

BTW, _My_ Porsche is the 911 Turbo. I'd rather build a real one than _get paid_ to eat rolled oats.


----------



## Silver (Feb 7, 2007)

Keep in mind that, even in Canada, we can buy rolled oats in the bulk section of the grocery store for something like $1/lb.  Trust me, 1 pound of oats goes a long way.

I believe the the freebie rule IS in play.  Normal pantry/on hand ingredients are available.  For example, I always have oats on hand (oatmeal + chocolate protein powder + natural peanut butter with some ground flax seed is a hella awesome breakfast).  I also always have some fruit on hand, such as bananas, apples/pears, frozen fruit at all times (post-workout smoothies!), yogurt, frozen chicken breasts and salmon fillets, etc etc.  Things that I don't always have on hand are things like heavy cream...just not found in my fridge, so the $1.50 I'd have to spend on heavy cream were I making a dish with it goes into the budget.

At least that's my understanding from the reading of the rules.  GW, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

"Hella"? ****, even the canadians are saying it. 

I did say the Main Ingrediant should be included in the cost, regardless of how cheap it is. If it were to be a more expensive item, say, Genoa Salame, @ 10.99 a pound (+/-), there should be some sort of exclusion rule. Also, the main ingrediant should be of some substantial value, monitarily. Personally, using something that is $1/Lb. and can go a very long way is a little weird. at least in the "Iron Chef" comps there is a decent main ingrediant that you can make more than four different ways. 

I digress. Is there a way to sub grits for rolled oats?


EDIT: On the iron chef there, technically, is no limit as far as cost. These guys/gals, go there and make whatever they feel like making and have a just over reasonable amount of whatever food they need.


----------



## Silver (Feb 7, 2007)

I really think that people are being very close-minded about this main ingredient.  I believe that GWotN chose it for a few specific reasons:

1. It's inexpensive: this is making this competition accessible to everyone on the forum, not just those with cash to spare (eg. not me).

2. It's versatile: it can be prepared in about 10 different ways that I can think of offhand, only one of which is the aforementioned protein oatmeal (that I will NOT be using as part of this competition  ).

3. It's challenging: making interesting dishes out of a rather bland ingredient allows you to use your creative cooking spirit to do something outside the box and outside your normal repertoire of dishes.  It's not like the ONLY ingredient in a dish is allowed to be oats.


Have some fun.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 8, 2007)

Silver said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that, even in Canada, we can buy rolled oats in the bulk section of the grocery store for something like $1/lb. Trust me, 1 pound of oats goes a long way.
> 
> I believe the the freebie rule IS in play. Normal pantry/on hand ingredients are available. For example, I always have oats on hand (oatmeal + chocolate protein powder + natural peanut butter with some ground flax seed is a hella awesome breakfast). I also always have some fruit on hand, such as bananas, apples/pears, frozen fruit at all times (post-workout smoothies!), yogurt, frozen chicken breasts and salmon fillets, etc etc. Things that I don't always have on hand are things like heavy cream...just not found in my fridge, so the $1.50 I'd have to spend on heavy cream were I making a dish with it goes into the budget.
> 
> At least that's my understanding from the reading of the rules.  GW, correct me if I'm wrong.


Silver, you are absolutely correct. in both your postings.  You absolutely read my mind.  I wanted to challenge everyone with an ingredient that is readily available throughout the world as we have people from all over the world.  It had to be inexpensive enough that anyone who wanted to could participate, and it needed to challenge everyone to eb creative.  You nailed it.  Great job.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> "Hella"? ****, even the canadians are saying it.
> 
> I did say the Main Ingrediant should be included in the cost, regardless of how cheap it is. If it were to be a more expensive item, say, Genoa Salame, @ 10.99 a pound (+/-), there should be some sort of exclusion rule. Also, the main ingrediant should be of some substantial value, monitarily. Personally, using something that is $1/Lb. and can go a very long way is a little weird. at least in the "Iron Chef" comps there is a decent main ingrediant that you can make more than four different ways.
> 
> ...



I beg to differ.  I once say an Iron Chef America episode where the theme ingredient was frozen peas.  I was astounded by the way the humble frozen pea was used to make truly gourmet servings.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Silver (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know...I was thinking about this while I was cooking dinner tonight (which turned out to be a bit of a failed attempt at Steak au Poivre, but that's another story).

I find it a bit odd and a bit irritating that people are criticizing the contest and the ingredient choice.  If you have constructive and helpful criticism, great, or even just ideas that might make the contest better, that's great.

I don't see much value in critiquing the ingredient choice and/or rules simply because you don't like them.  It's possibly even a little bit insulting to those that have gone to the effort to help push the competition forward.  I am also really starting to see IC's points that he made earlier.  

In any event, this contest has potential to be a lot of fun, so let's just enjoy it.


----------



## cara (Feb 8, 2007)

rolled oats.
okay.
rolled oats...

I have to think about that... it's definetely a challenge... but hey.. the aim of a challenge is to solve/win it..
I must see, if I can manage my time for that...
do you have the rules in german? 

for how many people do you want to have the dishes? I can't remember a number... and I won't look again, I'll just go back to bed and try to get rid of this *aetzend* cold..


----------



## lulu (Feb 8, 2007)

As an interested observer - I'm cheering you all on, the scots do some amazing things with oats....including one of my very, very favourite puddings.....

I think oats are a brilliant challenge, because I hope you guys come up with some wonderful ways for us all to eat well, on a budget at home!


----------



## cara (Feb 8, 2007)

hey, lulu.. why not join and give us something special scots?


----------



## lulu (Feb 8, 2007)

No, for this one, I prefer to cheer you all on, maybe in the future though!


----------



## cara (Feb 8, 2007)

I think, I'll join...
I hope I'll find the time for it... *sigh*


----------



## cara (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> *Cooks:*
> Are required to present at least 1 main dish, with 2 sides and a desert.
> Will use theme ingrediant to the best of their ability
> Will limit themselves to $25.00 U.S. for the purchase of ingrediants
> ...



okay.. for me stupid german please some explanations:
main dish and the sides _all_ with rolled oats? Or for the sides just something that gets along well with the main with oats?
$25 are about 20€.. that is okay
max cooking time: someone asked about marinating before.. but what if I prepare something with a yeast batter (?). It needs its rest for at least 45min...
date and pictures are okay...
but what do you mean by the work area? Wanna see my kitchen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll hope I can give the descriptions and technoques in an understandable way.... 

If this comes to be too hard for my language skills, I'll retire.....


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. I once say an Iron Chef America episode where the theme ingredient was frozen peas. I was astounded by the way the humble frozen pea was used to make truly gourmet servings.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
I could do about 50 times more stuff with frozen peas that rolled oats. There are only three things I found you can do with them. Breakfast (not too shabby with the right seasonings), Baths (they cure the heck out of the chicken pox itchies!) and as a coating or breading on something.

Would you like the run down for the frozen peas? First cook (DUH!) than add to pasta, chicken and yellow rice, soup, mashed, mix in with grits, mix with other veggies, make a stew, and that's just the tip of the iceberg.

Like I said, I'll wait to see what the next main ingrediant is and if it's a good one, I'll prolly participate. You should start a thread to get suggestions on the next main ingrediant. Just my .02¢


----------



## lulu (Feb 8, 2007)

Gee, Clutch, there is a lot more to do with oats than that, I dropped a hint before and can think of other things too, as I bet can google!  I think this one is good, if I were up for the competition I would be really pleased to have oats


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Gee, Clutch, there is a lot more to do with oats than that, I dropped a hint before and can think of other things too, as I bet can google! I think this one is good, if I were up for the competition I would be really pleased to have oats


 
Believe me, I have quite a few things running thru my head as ideas, But I just got too much other stuff to work on just yet. If I could sub grits, I'd be in even better shape, but either way, I have to concentrate on my Valentines dinner first. I'm gonna have to stand by and watch cause I really don't like oats/oatmeal too much and don't have enough experiance making things with them.

P.S. I got a quick question for ya. PM sent.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Believe me, I have quite a few things running thru my head as ideas, But I just got too much other stuff to work on just yet. If I could sub grits, I'd be in even better shape, but either way, I have to concentrate on my Valentines dinner first. I'm gonna have to stand by and watch cause I really don't like oats/oatmeal too much and don't have enough experiance making things with them.
> 
> P.S. I got a quick question for ya. PM sent.


 
Spectating is a perfectly respectable way to participate.  I have no issues with it.  My downfall would be if the main ingredient was mint.  I detest all mints, with the exception of basil.  And I like the idea of people giving ideas for theme ingredients.  In fact, I asked if anyone would.  Not on person responded.  That's when I picked up the torch and decided I'd choose an ingredient that would test everyone's creativity.  Nuff said.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 8, 2007)

cara said:
			
		

> okay.. for me stupid german please some explanations:
> main dish and the sides _all_ with rolled oats? Or for the sides just something that gets along well with the main with oats?
> $25 are about 20€.. that is okay
> max cooking time: someone asked about marinating before.. but what if I prepare something with a yeast batter (?). It needs its rest for at least 45min...
> ...


 
Stupid German? .  I have yet to meat a stupid German.
With two hours of cooking time, the 45 minutes rest time would still give you an hour or so of cooking time.  Organization of what to cook when is the key to making this work.  Just put together your yeast batter first, and prepare other things while it's rising/resting.

And yes, all dishes should involve oats in some respect.
Just show the layout of your work area as it will give the judges some idea of your organizational skills.  You don't have to show them the dust-bunnies under the refridgerator.

I know you will do just fine with your descriptions.

Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## cara (Feb 9, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> some idea of your organizational skills.








 my what?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay, I'll do my very best...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 10, 2007)

I've got my entre', and one side dish perfected.  This is gonna be good.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Stupid German? . I have yet to meat a stupid German.


 
dummkopf, vielleicht.

spat kommen, nie!


----------



## ironchef (Feb 13, 2007)

It's really not that hard. I can think of these ideas off the top of my head:

Pumpkin and Oatmeal Gnocchi
Ricotta and Oatmeal Gnocchi
Oatmeal and Apricot Crusted Lamb Chops
Oatmeal and Parmesan Crusted <insert fish of choice here>
Oatmeal Blini with Braised Pork Belly
Crispy Bocconcino - Mozzarella breaded in Oatmeal Breadcrumbs
Oatmeal and Horseradish Crusted Salmon
<insert salad here> with Oatmeal Croutons
Oatmeal and Cepe Crusted Pork Chops
Roasted Pork Loin with Stuffed with Oatmeal, Dried Fruit, and Proscuitto

See, how hard was that?


----------



## GB (Feb 13, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> See, how hard was that?


Says the professional chef  

Seriously though, this has got to be one of the most inexpensive ingredients that can be used in so many different ways. It can be used in savory as well as sweet. It can be used as a main ingredient or a supporting ingredient. It can be used as a thickener. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2007)

No disrespect, but look:

*"Pumpkin and Oatmeal Gnocchi*
*Ricotta and Oatmeal Gnocchi"*

Both oatmeal gnocchi's, just variations, technically one dish.

*"Oatmeal and Apricot Crusted Lamb Chops*
*Oatmeal and Parmesan Crusted <insert fish of choice here>*
*Oatmeal and Cepe Crusted Pork Chops*
*Oatmeal and Horseradish Crusted Salmon"*

All four are different meats crusted with oatmeal, which frankly, doesn't sound spectacular, but they are, once again technically the same dish, just variations on meat choices. I had said this was one thing you could use the oatmeal for, a breading/crusting.

"Oatmeal Blini with Braised Pork Belly
Crispy Bocconcino - Mozzarella breaded in Oatmeal Breadcrumbs
<insert salad here> with Oatmeal Croutons
Roasted Pork Loin with Stuffed with Oatmeal, Dried Fruit, and Proscuitto"

Basically, the oatmeal is being added to other good sounding meals as a means to use it in a dish. IMO, grits would go way better with the pork dishes. Oatmeal crutons sound like a bad idea and I wouldn't use it as a stuffing either, but that just my .02¢. I'm sure there's someone somewhere that would like those. The only thing I would make out of rolled oats would be oatmeal and granola.


----------



## lulu (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the point is to try and use oats more imaginatively!  I don't think you can say two types of gnocchi are the one dish....thats kind of like saying there are only two things to eat in Italy, pasta and pizza.

I am still, as a spectator expecting a great variety of imaginative food.  IC has got me licking my lips, and oats are something I already love.  I look forward to a mulitude of ideas from people that will expand my own repetoire.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> thats kind of like saying there are only two things to eat in Italy, pasta and pizza.


 
There's more than two things to eat in Italy! DARN! When was y'all gonna tell me?!?!?!?!

LOL!!

I didn't mean, they were the same dish, just variations on the same dish. I can take 7 recipes and find a way to mush some rolled oats into them, doesn't mean anything. 

Basically, I'm staying out of this one cause I really don't get the oats thing. For me, oats are either breakfast in the form of oat meal, or a snack/pick-me-up in the form of a granola bar or granola crunch.


----------



## mish (Feb 13, 2007)

GW, love your idea of a Virtual Golden Chef.  Hope we will be seeing more of same, thanks to your idea.  The main ingredient has already been decided upon, and it's two days before contest ends.

Re the Judging, couple of ideas/thoughts/suggestions - how about...

The point system reflect catagories broken down, to vote/judge, so members will know what the dish is being rated on (rather than creative writing), perhaps open a poll on this site for all members to vote. A few guidelines for judging voting (some of which you already mentioned):

Use of the Main ingredient in the recipe

Creativity

Presentation (would have to rely on pic)

Amount the dish recipe cost to prepare - staying w/i the guidlines of monies spent/allowed

Prep Time/Easy to prepare/a dish you would prepare for your family etc.

I haven't fine tuned the judging catagories, but sure you could find a sample on the web, and would like to see the judging opened up to *everyone* in this forum. The honor system, speaks for itself - no waivers or creative writing. GW - this is your 'baby', and by all means, you call the shots - ingredients, rules, etc. Looking forward to the submissions from the good cooks here. Hey, it's Feb 13. Can we see all or some of the submissions prior to the cut-off date of Feb 15? Seems to me, folks are still debating the ingredient two days before the contest is judged. TIA


----------



## ironchef (Feb 13, 2007)

Clutch, judging by your posts, you're just making excuses, excuses, and more excuses to hide your lack of creativity. If you're not going to contribute constructively, or even read the entire thread to find out what's going on, don't bother posting.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Clutch, judging by your posts, you're just making excuses, excuses, and more excuses to hide your lack of creativity. If you're not going to contribute constructively, or even read the entire thread to find out what's going on, don't bother posting.


 
Wow. Did I strike a nerve? I am entitled to my opinion, one which I gave you on the matter at hand. I said, I cannot think of something good enough to make involving rolled oats so I will stay out of the compitition. Maybe if you would read the whole thing before jumping to conclusions you would realize that. I am in no way making excuses. As for lack of creativity, I can throw together a handful of dishes including rolled oats

*I even went as for as to say that they sounded good, but as someone who really doesn't have a taste for oats, I wouldn't like them.* 

Have fun with your dishes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 14, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> GW, love your idea of a Virtual Golden Chef.  Hope we will be seeing more of same, thanks to your idea.  The main ingredient has already been decided upon, and it's two days before contest ends.
> 
> Re the Judging, couple of ideas/thoughts/suggestions - how about...
> 
> ...


 
Mish;  The cut-off date for entering the competition is Feb. 15.  The final date for subitting the work is March 3rd.  I failed to specify when the judging will take place.  And, anyone who wants to participate in judging is welcome.  They just need to specify that they want to in the poll.

I like the idea of limiting the number of judges to keep the score tallying simple.  If a hundred people judged, then it would become more difficult for the judges to get together and tally the scores.  And I 'm not sure how they are going to do that as it is.  I would think that those who agreed to judge would post their individual tallies on the thread, and then, when all were posted, one of them would add it all up to determine the winner.

Adding up the scores would simply be a matter of adding the scores for each category, then deviding by the number of judges.  Then, the overall scores for each participant could be determined.

Anyone else with other ideas, feel free to share them.  And for a judging date, I'm going to say, a week from the final submission date, which in this contest is March 10.  If that's Ok with everyone, then I look forward to seeing the results on that evening.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Silver (Feb 14, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Adding up the scores would simply be a matter of adding the scores for each category, then deviding by the number of judges.  Then, the overall scores for each participant could be determined.
> 
> Anyone else with other ideas, feel free to share them.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Just to clarify the above, I think that judging will be best achieved by having the judges submit their scores to the chairperson.  That way, everything is centralized and streamlined.

High efficiency, baby!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 16, 2007)

I now have a main course, 2 sides, and a desert figured out.  I hope everyone else is prepairing as well.  I.C., I'm commin' atcha.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Silver (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got all of my ideas figured out - tested an appy/side (whatever you want to call it) and made an error or two, so will try again.  Have another side to test out, as well as the main.  Dessert is still up for grabs, but I have an idea or two that are prime candidates.

I'm not going to be beating anyone, but my stuff's going to be good and likely healthy, if I stick to my guns.


----------



## cara (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a few ideas, now I have to figure out what I'll do....


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 16, 2007)

Good luck everyone. I'm really looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2007)

Practice run is tomorrow night.  I'm just itchin' to get cookin'.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm cooking my meal tonight.  I will be taking the pictures and will start writing up everything that needs writing up.  I've already compiled the expense list and the ingredient lists.  Good luck to all contestants.  Are you judges ready?  *Remember, everything is to be submited by March 3rd.*

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Silver (Feb 27, 2007)

I hate to do this on the very first try but I'm bowing out.  Between working, being in my last semester of law school, and training for a triathlon that's less than two weeks away, I just haven't had the time to devote to this challenge.

I'm sorry that I can't take part, but I've tried a few interesting things as a result and I'm glad that this challenge has managed to ignite a bit of my creativity. 

I wish the remaining competitors luck and I look forward to the results!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2007)

My entry into the *Oats* battle:

Golden Chef Dinner Five servings
Theme Ingredient - Oats

No-bake Ice Cream Cookies.

Ice Cream Balls
Scoop ½ inch balls of vanilla ice cream onto a parchment paper-lined cookie sheet. Place in the freezer to get hard and very cold.

Vanilla No-Bake Cookies 
Ingredients:
1 c Sugar
3 Egg yolks; slightly beaten
1 ts Vanilla
1/2 c Butter
1 cup rolled oats
1 1/3 c Coconut
1 c Chopped pecans
Combine sugar, egg yolks, butter and vanilla. Cook and stir over medium heat until thickened, about 12 minutes. Remove from heat and fold in the rolled oats, coconut and pecans. 


NO BAKE CHOCOLATE OATMEAL COOKIES     
Ingredients:
1 stick butter
1/4 cup cocoa
1/2 cup milk
2 cups sugar
1 tbs. vanilla
1/2 cup peanut butter
3 cups rolled oats
Combine the butter, cocoa, milk, sugar, vanilla and peanut butter into a 2-quart saucepan. Bring to a gentle boil and cook for 1 minute. Add oats and mix well. Remove from heat.

Pork/Oat Soup
Ingredients:
1 quart water
3 tsp. “Better Than  Boullion” brand chicken soup base
1 stalk celery
1 carrot
1 turnip, diced
½ brick firm tofu
½ onion, cubed
1 clove garlic, minced
¼ cup frozen peas
4 tbs. steel-cut oats
¼ tsp. rubbed sage
1 cup diced pork
Place the water into a 2 quart pot over medium high heat. Peel and wash the carrot, then slice. Place in the pot. Add the diced turnip. Wash and slice the celery into 1/8 inch pieces and add to the pot. Add the chicken soup base and stir. Add the cubed onion, and the garlic, Drain and squeeze most of the moisture from the tofu, taking care not to break it. Cut into ¼ inch cubes and add to the pot. Add the stee-cut oats and sage; cover; and simmer for twenty minutes. Turn off the heat.
Saute’ the pork cubes until lightly browned.  Remove from the heat and add to the pot.   Cover and set aside.

Dressing
Ingredients:
½ cup wild rice
½ cup brown rice
½ cup steel-cut oats
¼ tsp. ground thyme
¼ tsp. rubbed sage
1/8 tsp. tumeric
½ tsp salt
½ tsp. coarse grind pepper
8 oz. Fresh cremini mushroom slices
½ onion, chopped
Combine ½ cup each, wild and brown rice, and steel-cut oats. In a pressure cooker, bring 2 cups water to a boil and add the rice/oats mixture. Add the ground thyme, sage, tumeric, onion, and salt. Bring again to a boil, cover, and cook according to pressure cooker directions for 15 minutes. Remove from heat and release the pressure according to pot directions.

Vegetable Garnish
 Wash and peel 2 carrots. Cut into long, juliened matchsticks. Place in steamer. Cut red bell pepper into juliened strips and place in steamer as well. Steam for 10 minutes.

Cherry Sauce
Ingredients:
10 oz. Cherry pie filling
1/8 tsp. cinamon
1/8 tsp. cloves
3 tbs. rice-wine vinegar
½ cup sugar
¼ tsp. salt
Place the cherry pie filling into a blender and blend at high speed until silky smooth.
Add the cherries and all other ingredients into a sauce pan and heat until thickened into a heavy sauce. Remove from heat and cover.

Oat-Fried Zuchini
Ingredients:
2 zuchini
½ cup flour
½ cup rolled oats
½ tsp. salt
¼ tsp. granulated garlic
¼ tsp. granulated onion
1 large egg, beaten
Cooking Oil
   Fill a 10-inch frying pan with oil, 1 inch deep.  Place over medium heat.
Place the oats into a blender of food processor with the blade-chopper attachment. Process the oats into oat flour. In a wide bowl, add the oat flour to the all-purpose flour with salt, garlic, and onion. Beat the egg until frothy and add two tbs. of the flour. Beat again until well blended.
Slice the zuchini into 1/8-inch thick rounds. Dip in the egg-wash and dredge in the flour mixture. Place into the hot oil and cook until golden brown. Drain on paper towels.

Pork Medallions with Brown & Wild Rice & Steel-Cut Oats Dressing
Ingredients:
4 three-inch diameter pork medallions cut from well-marbled pork loin chops
4 ice-cream scoops dressing 
1 juliened carrot 
½  juliened red-pepper 
4 sprigs fresh-flat-leafed parsley or celery leaves
Salt
Pepper

Pork Medallions
Lightly season the pork medallions with salt and pepper. Place in the hot skillet and cook for 4 minutes per side. Remove from the heat. And cover.

Plating
 With an ice cream scoop, place 2 tbs. of the rice mixture atop the pork medallions. Place juliened strips of carrot and red pepper artfully on top. Finally, top with flat-leafed parsley or celery leaves. Drizzle cherry sauce onto the plate as a dipping sauce. 
Place Fried Zuchinni rounds accross the plate, taking care not to touch the cherry dipping sauce. Ladle soup into suitable bowls, taking care to highlight the soup with the bright colors of carrot and parsley.

 Remove the hardened ice cream balls from the freezer and alternately pack the chocolate and vanilla no-bake cookie mixture around them, one flavor for each ice cream ball. Again place into the freezer until they are ready to be served.
   After the main course is eaten, place the ice-cream bon-bons into a pretty bowl or stemware and serve.



Total Cost:
4 Pork Chops from a package of 6 at 1.99 per pound = $1.65
Rolled Oats = $4.00/30 servings.  3 cups = 6 servings, toatal cost = $0.80
Steel Cut Oats = 2.79 per 17 servings.  Total = $0.49 for 3 servings
Carrots = $0.30 for 2 carrots
Celery = $0.15 for 2 stalks Celery
Onion = $0.50 1 sweet onion
Rice – $1.75 per package
IceCream = $4.25
Egg = 3 eggs - $0.43
Cocoa – ¼ cup = $1.00
Button Mushrooms – 12 oz. $2.29
Wild and white rice mix – $2.23
Canned Cherries = $2.69
1 brick firm Tofu = $2.29
1 turnip = $1.19
Total = $23.01

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2007)

More Pictures:

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2007)

Critique:
The pork came out very tender and moist with the rice/mushroom pilaf adding the savory flavor needed.  The addition of the lightly steamed carrot and red-bell pepper added a sweet contrast to the savory dressing.  The mouth feel of the pilaf was light, but with a slight chewy texture from the steel-cut oats.  It was similar to rice and vermicelli.

The Cherry sauce added another sweet/tart accent to this entre'.  My son adored the cherry sauce.  I didn't care for the clove flavor componant.  Goes to show that every taste is different.

The soup was to die for.  I am very proud of this mixture.  The steel-cut oats, again gave the mouth feel of cooked pearl barley.  The diced turnip and carrots added a mildly sweet flavor to the hearty broth.  The broth itself benefited from the collagen and rich, pork flavor extracted from the pork bones.  It had a velvety smooth  mouth-feel along with a wonderful flavor.

The deep-fried zuchini came out very good, with the savory oat/flour coating contrasting the sweet zuchini.  A dollop of ranch-flavored sour cream finished this side perfectly.

The bon bons, what can I say.  They were definitely the star of the meal.  Imagine if you will, the wonderfull flavor of chocolate/peanut butter/oat no-bake cookie wrapped around premium vanilla ice cream.  And then, the vanilla no-bakes not only rewarded you with a no-bake vanilla cookie, but with the chewy texture added by the coconut flakes, egg yoks, and rolled oats, all combined with Mexican Vanilla and sugar.

My son acted as sous chef, helping me slice/dice and season the various dishes.  Each recipe was my own creation.

Next contestant please.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 1, 2007)

Good work Goodweed. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

(I believe I need to be a judge here, so here I am in my judge's seat, pretending to be seated next to Ted and Jeffrey, with Alton nearby)

Goodweed, your presentation was lovely. 
The recipes were very well written, and after reading them thoroughly, I could almost taste them. Then, with your critique, I got quite a sense of your finished product.
The pork soup sounds very interesting, as I can say I've never put oats into a soup before. But, with the feel of barley, I am quite intrigued. The zuchinni: grinding down the oats is a very good idea indeed. You didn't put your ranch sour cream in your original cash register receipt, but I'm sure it more than made up for your accounting of a whole brick of tofu, when you only used 1/2. (See, I was paying attention!)
The cherry sauce sounds interesting, but I must say I'm not sure clove would have been my first choice either. It has a way of interfering with the smoother, mellower flavor of cinnamon. However, I like that you added the rice vinegar to it.
The no-bake cookies: I like the idea, but I'm not going to critique them yet. Tomorrow I will make a batch of the chocolate and see how they come out.
( I want to see how much of an oat flavor I can taste)

All in all, very well done my friend. Your photos were very impressive.


----------



## Harborwitch (Mar 2, 2007)

Well the sun is supposed to shine all weekend.  The people I used to work for were paying for a storage unit for all of our stuff when we were told to move out of the residence so they could demo it and rebuild it.  Well it seems that 2 weeks before they sacked me they quit paying for it.  

That means that this weekend we'll be moving all of our stuff into a much cheaper storage unit - that's a 10 x 30 and an 8 by 10 all into a 12 x 60 container.  With no one else around to help it'll just be us - I'm not seeing any cooking in my life this weekend at all!  I had some fun stuff in mind - but I'm going to have to bow out of this one.  It'll be take out this weekend.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2007)

Harborwitch;  Isn't it just lousy the way other people can mess up your life?  I hate that through no fault of our own, others can put major stop signs in front of our plans.  I hope you find a much better job than the last one, and are truly successfull in your own right.  Maybe it's time to set up your own business.  I hope you weather the storm well.

And anyone else who was going to participate, feel free to jump right in.  I certainly don't want to win by default.  I want to win fair and square.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Harborwitch (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you  GW!  I am taking this time to re-think the next portion of this journey I'm on.  It's time to consider what I really want to do - and I think you're right; it may be time to go back out on my own.   I'm also giving a lot of thought to culinary school!  There's a very good program at a nearby college and I'm really giving it a lot of thought!  A dear friend told me I had to do it before I was 60 - that gives me a year and a half!  Hustle Hustle Hustle!!!!


----------



## jkath (Mar 2, 2007)

Harborwitch, that's awesome! We're behind you 100%!

Goodweed, I'm afraid I'm going to have to postpone the chocolate/oat cookie making for the weekend - the grocery store was out of coconut! However, there's another market I can go to on the weekend.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 3, 2007)

Harborwitch, what a dreadful situation. I hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Harborwitch (Mar 3, 2007)

We discussed it last night - this month the goal is to find a house to move into with Sarah (the delightful young lady who replaced me) and her son.  Then I'm going to start my ADA suit against these creeps!  

I don't look at this as a trajedy - it's just an opportunity to move on to the next phase of my life!  It's a blessing, really.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 3, 2007)

It's almost 8:00 Easter Daylight Savings time. Only four more hours to go. I hope I'm really not the only contestant to actually submit something. C'mon people. It's not to late. Give it a shot. It was a lot of fun for me and my son.

You can even use my recipes and ideas.  We'll see who's comes out better.  It only takes a couple of hours out of your life.

Two people bowed out due to unforseen circumstances.  But that still leaves five, including myself.  And my entry is posted.

I need Competitionnnnnn*n**nn**!*

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh wow!  Goodweed, it all looks wonderful!!
I'm going to look at the recipes and such this afternoon.

Anyone else going to play?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

Just revisited this thread.  No one ever took up the challenge.  So, I'm offering it again.  Anyone who wants to try can take on my original challenge, or, we can start with a new theme ingredient.  Anybody up for this?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 8, 2008)

I think the challenge would be more successful if the ingredient were more common. 
To be blunt... I don't know nothing bout cooking no oats, LOL!

But if it were pasta or something that I have even a TINY bit of knowledge and experience with, I might participate.

Most of us here are just people who like to cook. Not chefs, not pro cooks, and not Iron Chefs with that innate creativity.

Great idea, but I think oats was a bit scary....  It would be for me!


----------



## deelady (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with Grilling Fool, and would also like to participate preferably with something other than oats....
my only problem is we leave for California  in a couple of days and wont be back till next friday night. I will check in again when I return to see if this is still going on.

GW I do love the idea, and was excited when I read this thread today!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

GrillingFool and Deelady;

The ingredient can be anything so long as it is fairly inexpensive, and available to most people.  Here are some ingredient examples:

Pasta
Dried Beans
Tomatoes
Onion
Zuchini
Apples
Canned Fruit (pick a type)
Pumpkin
Rice
Garlic
Chicken
Pork
Ground Beef
Bratwurst
Etc.

So, as one of the objections to the last competition was the ingredient - oats, let's maybe start this one by compiling a list of possible theme ingredients and then voting for the most popular one.  And then, we have to pick a time to do this.  Just remember, we are comming up on a couple of major food holidays, Thanksgiving (in the U.S.), and Christmas.  So many of us may be hard pressed to take on this challenge in the next two months.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## deelady (Nov 9, 2008)

Or we can incorporate the set ingredient into one of our Holiday dinners dishes so it wont be as hard pressed since we will be cooking those days anyway as well we will have imediate feedback on the results from our dinner guests!

Just a thought....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 9, 2008)

deelady said:


> Or we can incorporate the set ingredient into one of our Holiday dinners dishes so it wont be as hard pressed since we will be cooking those days anyway as well we will have imediate feedback on the results from our dinner guests!
> 
> Just a thought....



Brilliant!  Which Holiday do we want to choose?  I vote for Christmas as it will give us more time to prepare and get others to join in.  Also, there is more flexibility available with a Christmas meal than with Thanksgiving.  But then again, it might be fun to stray from our comfort zone in either meal.  And we need ideas for the theme ingredient.  I'm gonna say that I really don't want to mess with the turkey as everyone around here has certain expectations as to how it will be prepared and served.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## deelady (Nov 9, 2008)

Christmas sounds good to me!


----------



## JMediger (Nov 9, 2008)

I followed the intial thread and was wondering what ever happened!  I would be very interested in participating but the holidays won't work for me (we travel to see family and as a result do very little cooking).  I would be happy to be a judge, though, and participate in the next one.  Let me know what I can do!


----------



## deelady (Nov 9, 2008)

well I'm flexable as to when this takes place so what ever the majority agrees on... I'm in!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2008)

How about February.  It's a month that has few special days in it.  It's the heart of winter, and so is a good time to do something that brings the spirit up a bit.  Plus, we're hopefully recovered financially from Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years by then.  And come to think of it, March or April might even be better.  I'm gonna suggest April.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

